# First time trying to make some skeeter pee, need some newbie advice



## MasterBlaster (Jun 19, 2014)

I have two batches of apricot wine going right now and I'd like to use the slurry to start a batch or two of pee. I am a little confused at the process of how to save the active slurry. I was planning on running these to almost completely dry, maybe a few points below dry, which will be around 12% ABV. 

I am using EC-1118, so am I safe to let if go all the way dry and still have active yeast since EC-1118 is rated to go up to around 18%? Also, I have the fruit directly in my must, no bag. I usually filter the must through a strainer to get the fruit out when I rack to carboy. If I do this, will I still have enough yeast in the slurry to proceed to start the pee? And is the slurry basically just everything I would normally leave at the first rack, minus the big chunks of fruit pulp? 

Sorry for the basic questions, I am just really excited to make this after two years of talking about it, and I don't want to mess it up. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Arne (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep, the slurry is everything minus the chunks. I would just leave it in the primary, add my water, lemon juice ( I start it with one bottle, add the rest as time goes on) energizer, tannin, etc. and the sugar. Let it go. I usually start it right after racking off the wine. Takes off quick every time and only have to clean the primary when the s.p. gets done. BTW, it is pretty hard to screw up bad. Don't over think it, it is easy. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the assurance. I am really looking forward to this for the summer. I'm sure I'll be back to ask some more questions in the next few days as I prepare to start! Thanks again.


----------

